# ZDNet blog comparison of iPad v Kindle as e-reader



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I thought this was a rather good blog post on comparing the iPad v. Kindle as an e-reader, using different real world lighting and reading conditions. One of the better, and more fair, articles I've seen so far, no matter your personal preference.

http://blogs.zdnet.com/perlow/?p=12719&tag=nl.e550


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I pretty much agree with it, so it must be fair and balanced.     


Mike
Kindle 2 and iPad owner


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

Heh heh, I think they conducted a nice test, but neglected to compare e-book readers to the gold standard, an actual book! I think many, many folks would suddenly realize that e-ink is exactly comparable to paper if run head to head, leaving LCD to try to catch up. I do suppose the white on black reading mode would be the least luminous you could possibly have for a reading experience, are sleeping spouses that sensitive? My wife reads at night with a 60 watt floor lamp


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I saw today that Consumer reports also did a comparison.

http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/video-hub/electronics/phones--mobile-devices/kindle-vs-ipad-faceoff/16935237001/78011695001/

I'd say it's pretty fair as well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jason10mm said:


> Heh heh, I think they conducted a nice test, but neglected to compare e-book readers to the gold standard, an actual book! I think many, many folks would suddenly realize that e-ink is exactly comparable to paper if run head to head, leaving LCD to try to catch up. I do suppose the white on black reading mode would be the least luminous you could possibly have for a reading experience, are sleeping spouses that sensitive? My wife reads at night with a 60 watt floor lamp


My husband is extremely light sensitive. Or at least blames the light when he wakes up for waking him up.  On the other hand, I could sleep through a car race right next to me...and have, at the race.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

My little Mighty Bright doesn't  wake up my husband, but most other reading lights I've tried do keep him up. I sometimes read on my iPhone so that I don't have to deal with the light, I just turn the brightness way down. If I turn the brightness down, it doesn't really bother my eyes at all.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> My little Mighty Bright doesn't wake up my husband


Several years ago, early on a Sunday morning, a car _hit the house across the street_ and took out most of the porch. My husband did not wake up. The Mighty Bright doesn't stand a chance against him.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Joe wakes up


Spoiler



when the cat farts..


.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Joe wakes up
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Good grief. If that were the case for us, we'd both be up all night.


----------

